#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-17
<stefanlsd> Hi, I would like to apply for a cloak please.
<bazhang> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<erUSUL> stefanlsd: member cloak? are you an ubuntu member ?
<stefanlsd> erUSUL: yeah. member
<erUSUL> is your nick properly registered with email adress and all the required boilerplate?
<erUSUL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<stefanlsd> erUSUL: i believe so, yes
<erUSUL> put the link to your launchpad profile and wait for the apropiate people ( nalioth PriceChild ) to notice your request...
<stefanlsd> erUSUL: thanks.   https://edge.launchpad.net/~stefanlsd
<erUSUL> no problem
<[NikO]> effie_jayx: ping
<keffie_jayx> [NikO], pong?
<[NikO]> i just query P3L|C4N0
<keffie_jayx> [NikO], any luck?
<[NikO]> not really answer
<keffie_jayx> [NikO], as usuall
<keffie_jayx> pleae do channel it through erUSUL  ;)
<keffie_jayx> and invite him over
<keffie_jayx> erUSUL, ping?
<erUSUL> what's up
<keffie_jayx> erUSUL, remember I told you aout that bot in -es that should keep flooders at bay
<keffie_jayx> ?
<erUSUL> yep
<keffie_jayx> well [NikO] is the fellow ubuntu-fr pall that has kindly offered help by providing it
<keffie_jayx> erUSUL, the bot won't do much if it doesn't gain access to kick ban people
<erUSUL> [NikO]: thanks
<erUSUL> keffie_jayx: i'll ask pelicano about it... wait
<keffie_jayx> erUSUL, exactly
<erUSUL> what was the permissions the bot needs?
<erUSUL> were*
<erUSUL> keffie_jayx: [NikO] ?
<[NikO]> +OiA
<erUSUL> [NikO]: may i ask... what are the settings of the bot. what triggers a kick? is there a warning first?
<[NikO]> ok, i explain
<[NikO]> all settings are channel specific
<[NikO]> so
<[NikO]> for Flood
<[NikO]> he kick if user send more than x messages in 7 seconds
<[NikO]> and he ban after x kick in 2 minutes
<[NikO]> a ban for a duration of x secondes
<[NikO]> there is also a repeat plugin
<[NikO]> which can detect phrases repeat
<[NikO]> and charachteres repeate
<erUSUL> [NikO]: ok; what is x set to by default?
<[NikO]> 4 messages in 7 seconds, banDuration 1hour, and ban activated on second kick
<erUSUL> [NikO]: ok; thanks for all the help :)
<[NikO]> erUSUL, he also have lot of others features, currently disable in -es
<[NikO]> see
<[NikO]> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-bots/ubotufr
 * erUSUL looking
<[NikO]> french faq : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubotu-fr
<[NikO]> mouarf, quit wihout answer :)
<keffie_jayx> this is pretty cool, thanks [NikO]
<[NikO]> erUSUL, in fact only +O should necessary i think
<[NikO]> Or
<erUSUL> [NikO]: the bot has now the required access
<erUSUL> [NikO]: there i anything more we need to set up?
<[NikO]> well, there is the flood message if you want translate it, or any of the configuration var
<[NikO]> i enable only flood protection ?
<[NikO]> or repeat too
<[NikO]> erUSUL, remove the A and add the r
<[NikO]> r is necessary to remove a ban
<[NikO]> ban duration 3600, kickBeforeBan : 1 in 2 minutes, ratio : 4messages/7seconds, kickmessage "flood"
<erUSUL> [NikO]: done the access modification
<erUSUL> [NikO]: uBOTu-fr               +Ori
<[NikO]> yes i see
<serkan`c> hello
<serkan`c> can we edit channel logs in any way? /j #ubuntu-tr
<serkan`c> ops :D
<[NikO]> why ?
<serkan`c> I am one of the project leader of Ubuntu-TR
<serkan`c> on of our members complaint about that his name is in the channel logs in a non-suitable way
<serkan`c> so he wants to remove that line if it is possible
<[NikO]> there is no notice / chanserv annonce about logging ?
<serkan`c> I mean the locobot logs
<[NikO]> i just ask about alert/information concerning channel logged
<serkan`c> sorry [NikO] what announce or information? i didnt get it
<jpds> serkan`c: locobot logs the channel? If so, please mail admin AT ubuntu-eu.org
<[NikO]> serkan`c, i mean when a user arrive he must be inform about the fact that is a logged channel
<serkan`c> jpds: yes it is logging. Ok, thanks for this help jpds , and thank you also [NikO]
<jpds> serkan`c: With link to the log, info to remove, etc.
<[NikO]> via topic chanserv annonce or anyelse
<jpds> [NikO]: Salut.
<[NikO]> salut :)
<serkan`c> oh, [NikO] he wanst in the channel :D
<serkan`c> *wasnt
<serkan`c> he realized that via Google :)
<serkan`c> and also there is not announce for logging, but there will be :D
<nalioth> logs cannot be edited, and even if they could be, google and archive.org and other caching agents have already cached them
<[NikO]> annonce logged channel is the good way
<serkan`c> hmm if cannot be edited, then what can we do? just ban the user who use someone else's name without his/her permission?
<[NikO]> log is log no ?
<[NikO]> talk is cheap, write is for future
<serkan`c> [NikO]: i know that, but the others not
<serkan`c> so the complaint us about that
<serkan`c> the question: "why is my name in the logs without my permission"
<[NikO]> serkan`c, this is why an annonce about logged channel is important
<serkan`c> i wonder if they complain about this issue to the Loco Council, will be guilty about that?
<serkan`c> [NikO]: announcement is not a problem, but what if the users don't obey this?
<[NikO]> serkan`c, obey of what, it s a fact
<serkan`c> i am not here, and you are talking about me, giving my real name?
<serkan`c> think about that
<serkan`c> and i go and complain you?
<[NikO]> serkan`c, like in real life, you cannot control people talking about you
<serkan`c> ok this is what i think but i want to ask again
<serkan`c> i wonder if they complain about this issue to the Loco Council, will be guilty about that?
<[NikO]> i don't know policies about that
<serkan`c> so why i am here :D
<serkan`c> gn, thank you for the help
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-18
<erUSUL> ikonia: are you busy? you may be able to help storrgie1  in #ubuntu i'm not a network expert :/
<ikonia> erUSUL: 2 minutes and I'll look in
<ikonia> erUSUL: just finishing off something quick and I'll look in
<erUSUL> thanks much
<danroj> hola
<danroj>  he sido baneado en ubuntu-es
<danroj> por un bot
<danroj> que dice que pego texto..
<danroj> siendo que no he pegado texto..
<danroj> alguien me puede ayudar?
<[NikO]> * LjL est parti (Excess Flood)
<[NikO]> huhu
<LjL> it's when i connect
<LjL> i join too many channels and my client does that too noisily
<[NikO]> :)
<[NikO]> +r ?
<[NikO]> +u no ?
<LjL> i'm +u yes
<LjL> but that doesn't make me exempt from excess flood if i do a bunch of JOINs, or for that matter NAMESs, in a row
<[NikO]> i see
<Myrtti> solution: do not disconnect
<[NikO]> :)
<LjL> Myrtti: and in fact, my bouncer is always on
<LjL> Myrtti: but my client doesn't know that, and does NAMES anyway
<[NikO]> irssi proxy ?
<LjL> no, muh
<[NikO]> i use irssi proxy on server, and use xchat as gui client
<LjL> i'm looking for a replacement for muh (i've been looking for that for years now...), but irssi-proxy isn't ideal, i'd rather have something that's in the repositories and that's dedicated
<LjL> bip and znc are the most likely candidates
<LjL> znc would be wonderful, if it only had built-in logging - instead it's a separate plugin that's not provided in repositories
<effie_jayx> [NikO],  hey there, did the bot get permissions after all?
<[NikO]> yes
<[NikO]> hi
<effie_jayx> cool :D
<effie_jayx> a spammer was singing the beatles in the channel :S
<[NikO]> i see one ban this night
<effie_jayx> [NikO],  really?
<[NikO]> effie_jayx, AUTOBAN of danroj (n=Administ@201.245.245.170) on #ubuntu-es due to flood
<[NikO]> at 06:02 here
<[NikO]> one hour
<effie_jayx> GOD he is still around?
<Daviey> GOD is indeed still around, if you are a believer
<[NikO]> ahah
<[NikO]> he comes here claim, but i think he leave
<cropalato> hi, how can i get/make a cloak?
<pleia2> cropalato: to receive an ubuntu cloak you need to be an ubuntu member
<pleia2> otherwise you can ask the freenode staff for an unaffiliated cloak
<cropalato> pleia2, i am a member
<pleia2> link to launchpad?
<cropalato> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricardo-cropalato
<pleia2> ok, then make sure you've followed these steps: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<pleia2> I can't actually help you get a cloak, but there are people here who can, just wait around a bit :)
<cropalato> pleia2, thanks
<cropalato> pleia2, do you know who do i need to ask?
<Pici> ping: PriceChild, nalioth for cropalato cloak
<pleia2> cropalato: just wait around for a while, someone will see your request
<cropalato> pleia2, ok. tks
<NCommander> Good afternoon
<NCommander> I'm kinda curious on how to apply to get ops in a channel (the wiki seems kinda vague)
<Pici> NCommander: For an existing channel?
<NCommander> Yes, but its extremely new
<NCommander> (no dedicated ops according to the wiki)
<Pici> NCommander: Well, the founder of the channel would have to grant you the necessary flags.
<NCommander> Ah, I see
<Pici> NCommander: Which are +votiA for a general op
<NCommander> I thought those rights were delegated by the Ubuntu IRC Council
<Pici> NCommander: What channel is it?
<NCommander> #ubuntu-arm
<NCommander> I shall ask the founder :-)
<Pici> NCommander: the IRC council can grant them for that channel as well.
<NCommander> As I said, the wiki pages I saw are kinda vague
<NCommander> Is there a more clear guide?
<NCommander> (I've held op rights before on other networks, even IRCop status, so that part I do get)
<Pici> NCommander: The document assumes that the channel founder is the one following the guide and adding new ops.
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels
<NCommander> No, that I realized :-)
<NCommander> but I was under the impression the IRC council grants ops in a channel or two, and then may later promote someone to global Ubuntu OP (aka, ops in all ubuntu channels)
<[NikO]> NCommander, i think no
<Pici> Most Ubuntu channels are small enough that we don't need to do that.
<Pici> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-arm list    can tell you who has rights in a channel, /msg chanserv help flags   explains what each flag means
<NCommander> Now I'm curious
<NCommander> How are oper rights then given in the larger channels
<NCommander> Like #ubuntu?
<[NikO]> try the same thing with #ubuntu :)
<Pici> We'll invite an active contributor to the channel, one who we feel would make a good op (behavior wise)
<NCommander> I assume the same applies to the dev channels as well
<Pici> Actually, for the most part, we don't need to change those access lists.
<Pici> Most of the people on them have been there 'forever'
<Pici> And they don't get as much of the riffraff that we do in the core channels.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-19
<Per41kHate> hello
<Per41kHate> hi gays
<Myrtti> er, what?
<Strapon> hey yo niger !!!
<Per41kHate> yo
<Strapon> who is black?
<Per41kHate> ))
<Per41kHate> )_)))
<Strapon> skinheads fuck nigers
<Strapon> nigers go in africa)))))
<Per41kHate> mothafucka
<Myrtti> and you're actually wondering why you are banned?
<Myrtti> funny
<Per41kHate> åñòü êòî ãîâîðèò ïî ðóññêè ?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-20
<[NikO]> hi erUSUL
<erUSUL> [NikO]: Good Morning!
<[NikO]> you too
<[NikO]> no matter with uBOTu-fr ?
<erUSUL> [NikO]: no problems so far...
<stefanlsd> Could i please request an Ubuntu Member Irc Cloak - https://edge.launchpad.net/~stefanlsd
<PriceChild> stefanlsd: group an alternate nick please. "/nick alternatenick", "/msg nickserv group"
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-21
<ButterflyOfFire> hi we would like to invite a bot to our chan
<ButterflyOfFire> Can you help us please ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Our irc chan is #ubuntu-dz
<ButterflyOfFire> Thanks [NikO] ;) merci
<[NikO]> >>> nalioth :)
<ButterflyOfFire> ;)
<nalioth> you're welcome
<ButterflyOfFire> nalioth: thanks
<ButterflyOfFire> Is the bot ubot3 logging the chan #ubuntu-dz since it is invited in ?
<Myrtti> ButterflyOfFire: no, it's not a logbot
<ButterflyOfFire> ok Myrtti
<ButterflyOfFire> I'm trying to read on the Wiki ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> So for the LoCoBot I've to contact admin@ubuntu-eu.org ?
<[NikO]> ButterflyOfFire, or ping zed
<ButterflyOfFire> :)
<ButterflyOfFire> yes [NikO]
<ButterflyOfFire> [NikO], or ping zed
<ButterflyOfFire> Hi again, may I ask you for cloaking ?
<mneptok> are you an Ubuntu member?
<ButterflyOfFire> Yes I've an account on Lauchpad
<ButterflyOfFire> Launchpad*
<tritium> ButterflyOfFire: that's not quite the same thing.
<ButterflyOfFire> ok
<stdin> ButterflyOfFire: if you want an unaffiliated cloak, join #freenode and ask
<ButterflyOfFire> thanks stdin
<ButterflyOfFire> :)
<stefanlsd> PriceChild: grouped my nick - https://edge.launchpad.net/~stefanlsd
<elkbuntu> who was the russian representative here? they may want to talk to zloy about why goatse-style tricks are *really* inappropriate for #ubuntu channels.
<Myrtti> they have been getting more obnoxious at #ubuntu of late
<Myrtti> and I'm seeing them collecting a group at -women
<bazhang> zloy has been removed for evading kline
<Myrtti> he has been a troublesome guy, he and his friends
<elkbuntu> at least they've left -women alone this time
<bazhang> another to watch is vbooh and polatov
<LjL> TheInfinity: i'm trying to find out who requested the bot on #kubuntu-de
<TheInfinity> hello. one question. since some time we have a locobot in our channel (#kubuntu-de) although nobody reuested it (i asked most of our team). why is it there? :)
<TheInfinity> LjL: ok thanks
<LjL> TheInfinity: those bots are not managed by us, so it might take a while both to find out and to sort it out
<TheInfinity> LjL: no problem, we just wondered as we have seen the bot today
<[NikO]> TheInfinity, ask zed
<LjL> TheInfinity, the bot was probably put there by mistake, it's not entirely clear. if you don't want it, you need to send an email to  admin@ubuntu-eu.org - if you also want the logs deleted, say so
<TheInfinity> LjL: i cant't find the logs at irclogs.ubuntu.com. are they saved somewhere else?
<LjL> TheInfinity: while you wait for a response, you can of course just kick it
<LjL> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<TheInfinity> LjL: ok thanks for your help! i'll ask my team how to go on.
<TheInfinity> LjL: should i ask you for deleting the logs or should i write it via mail?
<nalioth> TheInfinity: logs can't be deleted  :(
<nalioth> google, yahoo, and every other search engine has already indexed them
<TheInfinity> yea but they will delete it some day?
<nalioth> when the sun goes dormant
<LjL> TheInfinity, you should ask via email, i cannot control those bots and logs in any way personally
<TheInfinity> LjL: i'll do so. thanks :)
<juliux> LjL: locobot was in #kubuntu-de allready in 2005/2006 but then they decide they don't want the locobot so they banned the bot with *!*=UbuntuLo@*.smurf.noris.de but now the bot is cloacked to he can rejoin the channel
<LjL> juliux: well, that's clearly not the best way to out out from the service...
<LjL> *rolls eyes*
<juliux> LjL: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2005/12/01/%23kubuntu-de.html there you can see that the bot was in 2005 allready there
<Myrtti> I can't understand though why you don't want it there
<Myrtti> but I'm just me
<juliux> there the bot was kicked out http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2006/03/24/%23kubuntu-de.html
<juliux> so it looks if the channel was never removed from the join list;)
<LjL> i see
<juliux> 13:23 -!- locobot_2 [n=UbuntuLo@xvm-188-65.ghst.net] has joined #kubuntu-de
<juliux> that was at 2008-11-10
<juliux> where the bot joined again
<juliux> and today the bot was kicked out again
<juliux> and i have to add that at the beging of locobot every loco channel was automaticly logge by locobot
 * juliux knows that because the locobot was the issue why i get starting working with the ubuntu community;)
<LjL> juliux: as in, you worked *for* locobot, or *against* it? :P
<juliux> against
<juliux> because the bot was not announcing the logigng
<juliux> and all the joins and quits where als in the logs
<LjL> ah, so it's you i have to "thank" also for ubuntulog now having the joins and parts anymore? >:
<juliux> i only did that for locobot
<juliux> but i write it in bash;) smurf rewrite it in perl
<juliux> i don't like it if a bot publish logs with my joins and quits, because everybody then know when i stand up and when i go to bad
<LjL> that can be easily reconstructed by looking at the times you talk at
<juliux> not so easy
<juliux> i tried it;9
<juliux> but now i am using irssi so there is no join and no quit;9
<LjL> juliux: well, it's only not easy because the locobots have no timestamps...
<juliux> i know;)
<juliux> you don't need timestamps or join and quits if you want to read the solution of a support issue
<juliux> and for that we have locobot
<Myrtti> um.
<Myrtti> oh, nvm.
<juliux> LjL: now the bot is banned and kicked again;9
<TheInfinity> juliux: and now i write a mail to stop it at all :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-22
<bazhang> ikonia, you about? here is a useful link if you dont have keyboard setup for -ru http://russian.speak7.com/russian_phrases.htm
<bazhang> ikonia, there are several links from that page with more such
<elkbuntu> how goes that anyway
<elkbuntu> bazhang ^^
<bazhang> elkbuntu, its okay; it was pretty late here when I got rights there, so have not been online much for it. they seem to have calmed down quite a bit though
<bazhang> the real test will be to see how much they are spamming, abusing/harassing the other #ubuntu channels
<bazhang> that zloy fellow kline evaded something like three times.
<elkbuntu> it's not just ubuntu channels. two releases ago they sent a delegation to ##windows to troll them
<elkbuntu> that's just the incident i actually know about
<bazhang> good point; freenode overall
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> i'd chance that they hit up other distro channels on a regular basis.
<bazhang> no question; especially the core three or four that were abusing the #ubuntu channels
<bazhang> then celebrating back in -ru
<elkbuntu> how did your discussion with the russian op go?
<bazhang> which one was that? A4Tech?
<bazhang> not had one as of yet
<elkbuntu> i dont know, i dont think i was told the nick
<bazhang> probably him then
<elkbuntu> ah, he was talking with gary, it seems.
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> aim1159, ping
<Gary> elkbuntu: bazhang: I talked to garfeild, who seemed mighty annoyed his loco caused issues
<elkbuntu> Gary, i hope he was understanding that we had to take control at the time
<Gary> yes
<bazhang> Gary, he PM'ed me but I was not online; he had quit before I could respond. thanks for the update
<elkbuntu> Gary, bazhang, i'd like to get his agreement to have bazhang mentor the channel. i think it'd be worthwhile having an external presence there for a while, and a means for communication.
<bazhang> He is there now I can PM him if you think it prudent
<elkbuntu> bazhang, yep, and have him hang out here when he's online too
<elkbuntu> i'd like to not have to go in that channel if at all possible, given the series of unfortunate events it triggered.
<bazhang> the ones who were leading the charge to abuse/harass seem to have all fled for the moment
<elkbuntu> they'll be back.
<bazhang> no doubt
<bazhang> for how long though remains in question
<elkbuntu> Gary, how many times has christel played whack-a-mole with zloy now?
<Gary> erm, three, I think
<Gary> I might be wrong though
<elkbuntu> ah, so he hasnt returned since the last time
<bazhang> I got him twice
<elkbuntu> bazhang, i'm talking the k-force whacks
<bazhang> elkbuntu, ah just one ban by me since then
<Gary> since!
<Gary> hey Garfeild
<Garfeild> hi all (^_^)
<bazhang> hi :)
<elkbuntu> hi Garfeild :)
<bazhang> Garfeild, would you mind keeping this channel in your join list?
<Garfeild> i think it's possible
<bazhang> thanks Garfeild
<elkbuntu> excellent. so do you know aim1159? i was speaking to him about the russian loco channel a month or so back.
<Garfeild> elkbuntu: yes, i know him
<elkbuntu> Garfeild, cool, so we can come to either of you for russian loco stuff?
<Garfeild> what does aim1159 think about it?
<elkbuntu> Garfeild, he hasnt been active the past few days to my knowledge
<elkbuntu> otherwise he could have helped us yesterday
<Garfeild> elkbuntu: sorry, but can you explain what you mean?
<elkbuntu> Garfeild, we have not talked to aim1159 recently. if we had, he could have helped us with zloy and friends.
<Garfeild> i about your question )
<Garfeild> elkbuntu: so?
<elkbuntu> Garfeild, ?
<elkbuntu> Garfeild, we dont know what aim1159 thinks. we have not talked to aim1159.
<Garfeild> elkbuntu: heh...i understood that, but i couldn't understand what you mean in your question about LoCo stuff)
<elkbuntu> Garfeild, ah. i meant: so, both of you are people to talk to about russian loco things
<Garfeild> for me it's possible
<marbisca> someone expert abot sh script?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-16
<niko> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<nalioth> ubottu: tell niko about msg the bot
<ubottu> niko, please see my private message
<nalioth> :D niko
<niko> :)
<erUSUL> Pici: that's not true ia32-libs let you run many 32 bit apps. i know i run a few games ...
<jdong> ia32-libs is by no means comprehensive though
<jdong> in fact quite the opposite
<jdong> it has a limited subset of even the stock Ubuntu install solibs in 32-bit form
<erUSUL> jdong: nothing is perfect ;)
<jdong> for a lot of stuff... you really do need something like getlibs
<jdong> or whatever the name of that script is
<jdong> that actually goes out and fetches/unpacks 32-bit debs into the 32-bit lib prefix
<jussi01> jdong: you missed the FC session...
<jdong> jussi01: I got an e-mail regarding it though :)
<jussi01> yup, I know :)
<jdong> jussi01: you missed my project deadline panic session!
<jdong> oh wait ;-)
<jussi01> :D
<jdong> if there's one life lesson at MIT that they teach you...
<jdong> if you're on a drowning boat, it's always more comforting to have other people drowning with you :)
<jdong> and it seems to increase the probability of survival too
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> true that
 * LjL drowns with the dong
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-17
<Nafallo> jdong: wait what... you're here?
<jdong> yes. I was kicked out of the other one *sniff sniff*
<jdong> (kidding, love y'all!)
<Nafallo> jdong: I meant... UDS?
<jdong> no
<jdong> I'm not there.
<Nafallo> oh :-/
<jdong> I'd rather be there than studying... "the core conductor model"
<jdong> whatever that is
<jdong> (I hope I find out before thursday 7-9PM)
<Nafallo> hehe
 * popey hugs Nafallo 
<ubot2> In ubot2, ilius said: !jython is an implementation of Python language, that is fully writen in Java
<tsimpson> yuck
<slacker_nl> hello
<slacker_nl> how can one learn the bot a new factoid?
<jpds> !usage | slacker_nl
<ubottu> slacker_nl: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slacker_nl> !eol-upgrade is To upgrade End of Life releases please have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<slacker_nl> merci
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-18
<DJones> Ping popey or Seeker`
<Seeker`> DJones: yus?
<DJones> I was just wondering what the situation was with mesula? Is he still banned in -uk?
<Seeker`> as far as I am aware, yes
<Seeker`> DJones: why?
<DJones> right, he was in the channel a few minutes ago, he's left of his own accord a couple of minutes ago
<DJones> For info, he had changed to a new nick as well http://pastebin.com/d48ea5d55
<DJones> I'll keep an eye an out in case he reappears
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-19
<micahg> Would I be able to get an IRC cloak please? https://launchpad.net/~micahg
<Pici> nalioth: could you take care of making sure that micahg has followed the appropriate steps and grant him a cloak if he does, I've checked his LP page and added him to our lp team.
<Pici> I've gotta run.
<Pici> micahg: congrats :)
<micahg> thanks Pici
<micahg> does the cloak just work by iteself?
<micahg> *itself
<LjL> micahg: you're cloaked now. you just need to be identified to services to be cloaked in the future.
<micahg> LjL, thanks
<rashed2020> jussi01: Can ubottu join an Ubuntu based distro's channel?
<elky> rashed2020, which ubuntu-based distro?
<nalioth> ubottu: tell rashed2020 about botclone
<ubottu> rashed2020, please see my private message
<rashed2020> elky: Still working on it.
<rashed2020> nalioth: Thanks.
<elky> rashed2020, you're better off just cloning the bot rather than using an official one
<rashed2020> That's what I think I'll do.
<rashed2020> I found the source for it. A few mods are in order!
<h00k> Greetings.
<eviljussi01> hi h00k
<h00k> I am taking over as the Team Leader for the Wisconsin LoCo, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2009-November/003964.html and our Team Page is http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-wisconsin
<h00k> I was wondering if I could get two things, 1) Rights to our channel (#ubuntu-wisconsin) and forwarding set up to #ubuntu-us-wi to stick with the proper naming convention
<eviljussi01> h00k: right, where has the previous channel owner gone?
<h00k> eviljussi01: he is around, just not very often.
<h00k> eviljussi01: I've been trying to get information from him, but he has been slow to respond.
<h00k> he is uberushaximus
<eviljussi01> h00k: has he approved the transfer, and if so, can I see that?
<h00k> eviljussi01: he has, sure.  The transfer has been approved via email, I can forward that properly if you'd like.  Also,  he did make me an administrator on the Launchpad Group
<eviljussi01> h00k: is there a hurry? can he not hand you founder access?
<eviljussi01> h00k: sorry, can I get back to you in a min=?
<h00k> eviljussi01: sure
<eviljussi01> (phone)
<h00k> eviljussi01: he did say "I think you'll need to request the google calendar write access for LoCo teams, I'll deactivate my account once you get yours, as far as the channel management goes, should I set a new founder or let your register it yourself?"
<h00k> eviljussi01: no rush, i understand you're on the phone
<h00k> I'm not sure the difference in setting the founder or "letting me register it myself," is the "Founder" the same as "Team Leader?"
<nalioth> h00k: if you "register it yousself" you'll have to reuilbd the entire access list and mode locks
<h00k> nalioth: alright.
<nalioth> when eviljussi01 gets back, we'll figure it out
<h00k> It does sound like a transfer would be the better way to go.
<rashed2020> Sup h00k
<h00k> hey hey.
<h00k> rashed2020: ^
<rashed2020> I'm just saying hi :P Nothing I can do about your issue.
<rashed2020> I was here trying to steal ubottu
<h00k> its alright, I figured as much :)
<h00k> oh hey, ubottu is here.
<rashed2020> The Ubuntu IRC community is pretty huge and organized.
<h00k> its true
<rashed2020> I'm surprised they picked freenode over a dedicated network.
<eviljussi01> Sorry, wont be too long now
 * nalioth imagines eviljussi01 is running up a $45 USD / minute phone bill . . .
<eviljussi01> its called skype...
<nalioth> ooh, good then  :)
<h00k> okay, I might have to come back to this, I'm sleepy.
<h00k> I'll stop back sometime tomorrow
<topyli> Tm_T, kyllä ubuntun vapaus mulle ihan kelpaa. eikä kukaan varmaan sano että koko ubuntu on epävapaa. vaan ei se kokonaan vapaakaan ole :)
<topyli> zing!
<Tm_T> (:
<topyli> wrong window, carry on :)
<luis_lopez> Hi, I'm requesting an Ubuntu cloak. My launchpad link is https://launchpad.net/~luis.lopez
<luis_lopez> pici, jussi01 ^^^
<jpds> luis_lopez: Hola.
<luis_lopez> jpds: Hola
<luis_lopez> eviljussi01, jussi01: Hi, I've recently accepted as Ubuntu Member.  I'm requesting an Ubuntu cloak. My launchpad link is https://launchpad.net/~luis.lopez
<eviljussi01> Pici: can deal with it :D :P
 * eviljussi01 waves to Pici 
<Pici> luis_lopez: Did you have an Ubuntu cloak at some point in the past?
<luis_lopez> Pici, no. Long story short: I was added to the launchpad group by mistake
<Pici> luis_lopez: oh.. okay :)
<Pici> luis_lopez: Do you have an email address attached to your irc account?
<luis_lopez> Pici, let me check
<Pici> luis_lopez: /msg nickserv info    should tell you
<luis_lopez> Pici, thanks. It is assigned to an invalid address... will change it
<luis_lopez> Pici, email changed!
<Pici> luis_lopez: okay, hold on a moment while I find a staffer
<nalioth> Pici: find who?
<Pici> nalioth: you
 * nalioth points out that there are numerous staff members in here
<Pici> nalioth: I know, but I saw you active elsewhere
<nalioth> i assume mr Lopez needs a cloak?
<luis_lopez> nalioth, yes  please
<Pici> nalioth: He does indeed.
<m4v> luis_lopez: congrats
<luis_lopez> m4v: thanks!
<h00k> Greetings,
<h00k> I had arrived yesterday with questions about turning over the Founder of the Wisconsin LoCo chan to myself
<h00k> is this something that I should wait for the previous leader to do?
<h00k> I suppose I don't want it to be a hassle
<LjL> h00k: if the previous leader is reachable, i guess that would be preferred
<h00k> He is, just difficult to get a hold of.
<h00k> I'll try this.
<LjL> try memoserv?
<Pici> h00k: Whats the channel name exactly?
<h00k> Pici: current it is #ubuntu-wisconsin
<h00k> but I'd like that to forward to #ubuntu-us-wi
<LjL> good boy :P
<h00k> as to say with in naming conventions
<h00k> LjL: :p
<Pici> indeed.
<LjL> well, the good news is you won't be the last to move!
<h00k> My guess is that it was created before these guidelines
<LjL> yep
<LjL> well, maybe anyway
<Pici> Or they just ignored them
<jussi01> h00k: the previous guy can forward it. My suggestion is that you follow the vreatign channel guide and create the new chan and then get the other one forwarded and handed over to you by the previous owner
<jussi01> h00k: I seem to a remember you had a second issue, remind me of that?
<m4v> there's an estimate of when the irc council elections will be over?
<Pici> m4v: The CC is working on figuring out what the qualfications for being an IRCC member is.
<Pici> Once that happens, they'll work out the nominations.
<JuanMarquez> hi
<JuanMarquez> Ubuntu Cloak????? howto?
<jpds> ubottu: tell JuanMarquez about member
<ubottu> JuanMarquez, please see my private message
<Pici> JuanMarquez: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<m4v> Pici: ok
<JuanMarquez> yes
<JuanMarquez> https://launchpad.net/~juanmarquez
<tsimpson> JuanMarquez: please identify to NickServ too
<JuanMarquez> howto place?
<tsimpson> see /msg NickServ help identify
<Pici> JuanMarquez: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration may also help.
<tsimpson> you must have registered with nickserv for that to work
<JuanMarquez> sorry dont speak english, i use translator
<JuanMarquez> jejjee
<JuanMarquez> ok
<JuanMarquez> use mi nick
<JuanMarquez> ok send /msg
<JuanMarquez> Pici: more?
<tsimpson> JuanMarquez: you need to register your nick with nickserv to get a cloak
<tsimpson> and activate it by reading the email it sends you
<JuanMarquez> mm ok ok
<JuanMarquez> luis_lopez: me piden esto you need to register your nick with nickserv to get a cloak
<Pici> JuanMarquez, que ya ha recibido su capa.
<Pici> (google translate)
<JuanMarquez> yes yes
<JuanMarquez> mi nick JuanMarquez
<nalioth> JuanMarquez: please identify to nickserv
<Pici> JuanMarquez, por favor, revise su correo electrónico y seguir las instrucciones de verificar
<m4v> JuanMarquez: te falta completar el registro del nick, fijate en tu email
<JuanMarquez> I get an perfect, and already Confirm
<JuanMarquez> more?
<JuanMarquez> something else?
<Pici> JuanMarquez, eres bueno. Dame un minuto para obtener la capa de conjunto.
<Pici> nalioth: If you have a moment could you please give an ubuntu member cloak to JuanMarquez?
<nalioth> sure
<Pici> JuanMarquez: congrats
 * erUSUL translators are very bad ...
<JuanMarquez> thanks
<JuanMarquez> jejejeje yes yes
<JuanMarquez> very bad
<m4v> I also couldn't help but laugh a bit at google translations, but still is understandable (spell?) which is the objective
<h00k> oh hey, I was able to get ahold of uberushaximus, I am now set as the founder of #ubuntu-wisconsin
<h00k> I'd now like to get a new channel set up for #ubuntu-us-wisconsin instead of #ubuntu-wisconsin
<h00k> er, #ubuntu-us-wi
<nalioth> h00k: why?
<h00k> nalioth: to keep with the naming conventions
<h00k> or a redirect from #ubuntu-wisconsin to #ubuntu-us-wi.
<Pici> h00k: You're planning on forwarding users from #ubuntu-wisconsin to the new channel, right/
<Pici> ?
<h00k> Pici: yeh.
<nalioth> h00k: i'm very confused.  don't you already have #ubuntu-us-wi ?
<h00k> nalioth: negative, right now its in #ubuntu-wisconsin
<Pici> #ubuntu-us-wi isn't registered.
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> and there's absolutely nobody in it
<nalioth> h00k: join me there, please?
<h00k> thanks, nalioth!
<h00k> I am assuming you took care of the +F
<unimix> jussi01, hello. I'am asking for an Ubuntu cloak, My LP profile is https://launchpad.net/~guillermolisi. Could you enable it for me ? I'm an Ubuntu Member from yesterday evening ;)
<jussi01> unimix: you need to register your nick first.
<jussi01> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<unimix> Ops, Thank you !! I do it right now
<unimix> jussi01, I think I've the registration process done. Could you confirm it, please ?
<jussi01> looks good to me, nalioth, staff, please cloak unimix with an ubuntu member cloak
<unimix> thank you very much !
<nalioth> da nada
<unimix> nalioth,  :)
<Flannel> popey: You should know better than to post edge launchpad links
<Pici> tsk tsk
 * popey notes that edge redirects
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-20
<h00k> I'm trying to set mode +g for my channel (anyone can invite somebody to it) and I'm having troubles
<h00k> (#ubuntu-us-wi)
<nalioth> h00k: what sort of troubles?
<h00k> nalioth: like I'm probably syntax'ing wrong :/
<h00k> I've been trying things like /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-us-wi * +g
<h00k> +g is a flag, i'm assuming, but I didn't see it on chanserv's list
<ubot4`> In #ubuntu-irc, h00k said: +g is a flag, i'm assuming, but I didn't see it on chanserv's list
<m4v> +g isn't a flag for chanserv
<ubot4`> m4v: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h00k> but i did see this: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<m4v> is something you have to set with /mode #channel +g I guess
<h00k> got it, its a mode, not a flag.
<m4v> I wonder how do people manage to misspell mi nick more often than not
<rashed2020> What are the requirements of getting an ubuntu cloak?
<nalioth> ubottu: tell rashed2020 about member
<ubottu> rashed2020, please see my private message
<rashed2020> Wow, this stuff is structured.
<Ddorda> hey all
<Ddorda> sup?
<jussi01> Ddorda: hi
<Ddorda> :)
<jussi01> Ddorda: did you need something or just sayin hi?
<Ddorda> just saying hi :)
<Ddorda> i know that these days it's very unusual
<Ddorda> :P
 * erUSUL says hi too
<Ddorda> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-21
<fahadsadah> Who manages http://irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<LjL> fahadsadah: are you going to ask retroactive permission to wget it? :P
<fahadsadah> No.
<LjL> fahadsadah: /whois ubuntulog
<fahadsadah> Actually, was going to ask for monolithic files
<fahadsadah> Or at least a tarbal
<fahadsadah> *tarball
<fahadsadah> rt
<fahadsadah> That's something
<LjL> fahadsadah: i doubt you will have much luck with that, tbh
<fahadsadah> Can't find any rts in here
<LjL> fahadsadah: it's not a single person
<fahadsadah> A team?
<LjL> something like that
<LjL> basically it's canonical
<Tm_T> what I wonder is why you need such thing?
<fahadsadah> Statistics
<Tm_T> hmm, what kind of statistics?
<fahadsadah> pisg
<fahadsadah> Similar to http://digit.cluenet.org/clueirc.html
<Tm_T> for some particular channel or all?
<LjL> fahadsadah: it doesn't really take too long to wget the whole thing, anyway. i've done it, it's manageable
<fahadsadah> #ubuntu
<Tm_T> fahadsadah: BTW pisg is known to be heavy, really heavy
<Tm_T> compared to many others that is
<LjL> also, no fun with a channel like #ubuntu :P
<fahadsadah> It's also shiny
<Tm_T> indeed
<fahadsadah> really shiny
<fahadsadah> =p
<Tm_T> fahadsadah: not shinier than any others in my experience
<fahadsadah> Please can you suggest one?
<LjL> actually, /me goes to download the latest to see what the karmic spike was like
<fahadsadah> LjL: You say the wget was manageable?
<Tm_T> fahadsadah: fisg, irssistats, ircstats ... there's others
<fahadsadah> It's been going for two hours, and is still in 2006
<fahadsadah> Tm_T: Thanks
<LjL> fahadsadah: uh. i don't really remember just how long it took for me, but that seems way too long.
<LjL> fahadsadah: you're very sure it's downloading only the .txt, and only for #u?
<LjL> (also, what's your connection like?)
<fahadsadah> 100Mbps
<LjL> well mine is 10...
<fahadsadah> And it's downloading everything, then discarding everything that isn't index.html or #ubuntu.txt
<LjL> oh. ouch.
<fahadsadah> I know
<fahadsadah> Stupid wget
<Tm_T> :-P
<Tm_T> I wouldn't blame wget
<fahadsadah> OK, stupid options passed to wget
<fahadsadah> Tantamount to stupid user
<LjL> eh, i'm pretty sure wget can be made to not download the rest in the first place... also, you could just tell it which files to download in advance
<fahadsadah> wget -rA "#ubuntu.txt,index.html" http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<fahadsadah> I Ctrl+Ced it
<fahadsadah> Seeing as I know all the filenames I want, I'll make a file containing them, with ruby, then use wget -i
<fahadsadah> Thanks for your help
<LjL> fahadsadah: yeah, i've done the same thing with php
<LjL> for($Date=mktime(12, 0, 0, 2, 16, 2008); $Date<time()-3600*48; $Date+=3600*24) {          $Filename="http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/".date("Y", $Date)."/".date("m", $Date)."/".date("d", $Date)."/%23ubuntu.txt";
<fahadsadah> That's only since 2008?
<LjL> fahadsadah: because i already had the ones before that
<fahadsadah> Great, thanks
 * fahadsadah rubyfies
<LjL> if i actually had the logs i'd just give you a tarball, but my php script processes them and then discards them, so i don't have them
<fahadsadah> LjL: Fast.
<fahadsadah> Hasn't been half a minute, and I'm in 2005
<LjL> fahadsadah: well, 2004 has very few things
<LjL> but indeed, most of the time spent will be requesting files, rather than actually downloading them... and when you requested them all instead of just the #ubuntu one, that's death
<fahadsadah> I wonder how much disk space five years of #ubuntu takes up?
<LjL> i don't remember. too much for me to keep on my drive :P but that doesn't mean much, i hardly have have one gb free
<fahadsadah> I'm on a linode 360
<fahadsadah> So 16GB disk
<LjL> fahadsadah: i made a quick calculation, it should take about 1.5gb, perhaps less
<fahadsadah> In 2006
<fahadsadah> I'll probably do #ubuntu-offtopic too
<fahadsadah> I'll make a cron job
<fahadsadah> Every day, it will download the previous day's
<fahadsadah> And do a pisg regeneration
<LjL> fahadsadah: -offtopic is not logged
<fahadsadah> Oh.
<fahadsadah> =(
<fahadsadah> Wow
<fahadsadah> It's done
<fahadsadah> =D
<neodirtchief> Enter text here...test
<McPeter> oO
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-22
<nalioth> m4v: don't go spamming up freenode now, okay?   :P
<m4v> nalioth: I won't! thanks :)
<nalioth> da nada
<tsimpson> jpds: can you make sure you're running a recent version of Encyclopedia for newish variable substitution ($curRelease et all)
<tsimpson> ubot4: shipit
<ubot4> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !$curStable ($curStableNum) CDs
<tsimpson> those ones
<max> helo
<max> hello
<Guest15185> i have a problem with my audio card in ubuntu 9.10, it's nothing hard, but it's annoing: I have a "clack" sound every time I play a sound when the audio card is playing nothing for 20-30 sec. It seems like the audio card wake up from standby and makes that noise. Any way to solve this? in the 9.04 everything was ok
<DJones> Guest15185: This isn't a normal support channel, you stand a better chance of a response if you join #ubuntu and ask the question there
<Guest15185> ok sorry
<DJones> Guest15185: No problem, its normally pretty quiet in here, just thought it was better to point you towards the main support channel rather than you getting frustrated here
<Guest15185> dio card in ubuntu 9.10, it's nothing hard, but it's annoing: I have a "clack" sound every time I play a sound when the audio card is playing nothing for 20-30 sec. It seems like the audio card wake up from standby and makes that noise. Any way to solve this? in the 9.04 everything was ok
<Guest15185> (sorry copied and pasted from previuous conversation) I have that problem with my audio card can you help me?
<DJones> Guest15185: I'm sorry, I don't have a lot of experience with sound problems, I'm using old hardware which has always worked first time
<Guest15185> :( ok thanx, anyone else can help me?
<nikola> hello
<nikola> can someone, help me please?
<LjL> nikola: what with?
<nikola> im trying to install ubuntu
<nikola> on my 1tb harddisk
<nikola> i have already installed it
<nikola> but after install boot it doesnt start after
<nikola> choose normal ubuntu start option
<nikola> simply black screen
<nikola> is shown
<nikola> must ubuntu be installed on same partition as windows?
<LjL> nikola: the support channel for Ubuntu is #ubuntu
<nikola> ok
<LjL> also, no, you should NOT install ubuntu on the same partition as windows unless you want to wipe windows.
<nikola> ok ty
<jpds> tsimpson: That should be ubot2 done.
<jpds> And it's not for some reason.
<tsimpson> jpds: erm, my fault. I didn't commit the code...
<jpds> tsimpson: ....
<tsimpson> I thought I did during the last merge with ubottu, apparently not
 * jpds waits for the code to land. :)
<tsimpson> pushed to r149 waiting for LP
<tsimpson> *r140
<tsimpson> should be up now
<tsimpson> working?
<jpds> Testing.
<jpds> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/325652/
<tsimpson> gerr, missing ')'
<tsimpson> r141 waiting for LP
<tsimpson> (basically add a ')' on the end of line 660)
<jpds> Come on crowberry.
<jpds> tsimpson: That did it.
<tsimpson> :)
<tsimpson> just remember there's a few new config vars you'll need to change at release/eol times
<jpds> Beats climbing Mount Royal.
<jpds> No bzr on ubot4's box, time for some rsync'ing.
<jpds> tsimpson: Fixed on ubot4 too.
<tsimpson> good :)
<jpds> tsimpson: Now, go and implement storm support!
<tsimpson> yeah, I'll put it on the end of my to-do list
<tsimpson> so expect it sometime after 2020 :p
<ubot2> trudell called the ops in #kubuntu-bugs ()
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-22
<DarkwingDuck> Any IRCC in here active?
<rww> looks like nhandler's around somewhere. rest aren't active afaict.
<DarkwingDuck> Hey rww Long time no see
<rww> hola
<DarkwingDuck> quick question...
<nhandler> Need something DarkwingDuck ?
<DarkwingDuck> Logging indexing... What would it take to get a robots.txt to stop indexing for a LoCo channel logging?
<nhandler> DarkwingDuck: That would need to be done by the canonical sysadmin folks, so it would need an email to rt@ubuntu.com
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, thank you nhandler
<nhandler> You are welcome DarkwingDuck
<sladen> I found a reference to the UDS IRC logs being at  http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/
<sladen> being that's 404
<sladen> does anyone know here the UDS IRC logs now live?
<jussi> sladen: I think tsimpson has them, but not sure why that is down. Ill wait for his input here
<Tm_T> hi sladen
<tsimpson|n800> jussi, sladen: fixed
<jussi> excellent, thank you
<sladen> tsimpson|n800: ta
<sladen> tsimpson|n800: thank you.  Are they broken down per-session
<tsimpson|n800> sladen: no, I don't have the time to do that
<tsimpson|n800> but if someone else wants to... ;)
<sladen> tsimpson|n800: I don't think it's something you should do, I was just wondering if they had (the audio streams connect and disconnect at the end of each session, so I was wondering if there was something equialent and automatic
<tsimpson|n800> sladen: actually they connect/deconnect on the hour, which isn't necessary per-session
<jono> hi all
<jono> for some reason #ubuntu-virt is invite only
<jono> can you folks fix this?
<marienz> jono: in case you hadn't noticed: it forwards to #ubuntu-server (you'll get a confusing "invite only" message from the ircd if you're already in #ubuntu-server and try to join #ubuntu-virt)
<jono> marienz, oh it redirects to -server
<jono> jussi, ^
<jono> I am in -server
<jono> any chance we can change the message
<jussi> no
<marienz> not without patching the ircd
<jussi> its an ircd thing
<marienz> I don't know if the message on testnet is better (I suspect it isn't)
<marienz> last time I heard this wasn't really trivially fixable
<jono> ok, no worries
<jono> thanks folks :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-23
<rww> Hola. I'm aware that the LoCo logbots are going away; does anyone know if logs.ubuntu-eu.org is staying up so people can refer to old log files?
<nhandler> rww: I believe an element of the rt ticket was to try and transfer the logs to irclogs.ubuntu.com (although don't quote me on that)
<rww> nhandler: ah, that makes sense
<nigelb> rww: Congrats btw :)
<rww> nigelb: thanks :)
<diwic> hi, I'm not sure this is the right channel, but I tried adding a meeting to the calendar, but it does not show up at fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<DJones> diwic: That possibly sounds like it should be asked in #ubuntu-news coordination channel (including the Fridge & UWN) Its part of the News team https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<diwic> DJones, ok, thanks
<DJones> Your welcome
<charlie-tca> Congratulations to the new ops. Great to see you guys!
<Tm_T> indeed, congrats new ops
<IdleOne> Tm_T: congrats to you :)
<Tm_T> pffft
<IdleOne> pfft?
<Tm_T>  for me it didn't change much (:
<IdleOne> added a channel to your list
<Tm_T> for the new ops it's real change
<Tm_T> IdleOne: long list, if I might add
<IdleOne> unless I am mistaken I believe all the new ops were already +o somewhere within the namespace but yes I see your point
<Tm_T> core channel opsidy is totally new experience
<Tm_T> ahh, all the whack-a-mole, borderlining, and heated debates <3
 * Tm_T suddenly remembers how old and grumpy he is
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> I started opping in #ubuntu then later got ops in a couple of team channels
 * Tm_T huggles all
<IdleOne> least on this network but I have to say, #ubuntu is/was a new animal compared to my experience on other networks
<Tm_T> it is
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-24
<Tm_T> DJones: ok now?
<DJones> yes, thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> good good, np (:
 * m4v scratches his head at *!*@*bzshellz.* ban in #ubuntu
<m4v> shouldn't it be bshellz or is not a typo?
<rww> m4v: I'll look into it; thanks.
<rww> ikonia: See ^^^. As far as I can tell, m4v is right
<ikonia> depends, there was two hosts at one point, one was a real shell provider the other was just a host
<ikonia> but that one could be a typo
<rww> ikonia: I don't see anything in the bantracker for bzshellz other than your ban, though
<rww> I suspect you accidentally added an extra z at some point and your mind ran with it ;)
<ikonia> feel free to change it if thats the case
<rww> done
<ikonia> ta
<m4v> is just that I noticed users joining #ubuntu from bshellz when I knew that bshellz used to be banned.
<erUSUL> m4v: revised policies about open proxies? i saw an email to the list about it
<Pici> It was a typo.
 * erUSUL fail
<gouki> Is there a rule that "forces" official LoCo channels to be logged? #ubuntu-pt has ubuntulog and ubuntulog2, I would like for them to be removed.
<Pici> gouki: It was requested by the Loco Council.
<gouki> Pici, so the LoCo council now forces channels to be logged?
<Pici> gouki: Yes, your loco's contact should have received an email about it.
<gouki> Pici, that's just marvelous.
<gouki> Pici, thank you for your help.
<Pici> Sure thing.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-25
<nigelb> jussi: around?
<nigelb> Pici: poke?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-26
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, Use-Firefox said: !foo is bar
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, Use-Firefox said: !foo is ==bar
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, Use-Firefox said: !foo is bar
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, Use-Firefox said: !lubotu2 is bot
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, Use-Firefox said: !lubotu2 is a bot
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-27
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, Use-Firefox said: !foo is <reply> bar
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, Use-Firefox said: !foo is <term> bar
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, Use-Firefox said: !foo is lubotu2
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, Use-Firefox said: !lubotu2 is bot
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, Use-Firefox said: !foo is <sed> /$/ bar/
<rww> Use-Firefox: Hi. How come you're sending the factoid editing examples to lubotu2?
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, Use-Firefox said: !foo is bar
<m4v> rww: you're mean
<rww> I'm very scary :(
 * nigelb runs from rww
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-28
<Starhero> Anyone here?
<rww> Starhero: yes
<Starhero> I need some help
<Starhero> hold on sec
<Starhero> I am trying to fsck my drive
<Starhero> ext 4 partition(s) on sda
<Starhero> i am trying to do this before boot
<Starhero> or during ...recovery doesn;t do it..
<Nafallo> Starhero: from the topic "This is NOT a support channel, support in #ubuntu etc."
<rww> Starhero: Ubuntu support is in #ubuntu. This channel is for operator discussion about non-core Ubuntu channels.
<Starhero> ok sorry
<lubotu3> bilalakhtar called the ops in #ubuntu-sa ()
<bilalakhtar> ^ was just to show others, sorry for that
<AlanBell> hi, are the logs broken
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/28/
<jussi> AlanBell: #canonical-sysadmin (they run the bots)
<jussi> (and probably a rt ticket)
<guntbert> logging for #ubuntu.... seems broken since yesterday noon - who to poke?
<guntbert> nvm, just saw the time of the last topic change .... :-)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This is NOT a support channel, support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions. | Channel logging is currently broken
<tsimpson> guntbert: we have poked the relevant people already, but you know... it's a weekend
<guntbert> tsimpson: I see - its no big issue - thx for noticing
<IdleOne> time to go nuts now that nobody is watching
<bilalakhtar> I saw ubuntulog become ubuntulo1
<bilalakhtar> is that responsible?
<tsimpson> probably not
<bilalakhtar> s/responsible/the reason/
<m4v> ubuntulo1 is just its alternate nick methinks
<m4v> when it changes to ubuntulol is when you should be worried.
<nizarus> the ubuntulo1 bot are not logging irc channels
<guntbert> nizarus: see the /topic :-)
<nizarus> oupss :/ thx guntbert
<guntbert> :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-21
<jussi> cjohnston: topyli m4v - need to ping jpds - as I mentioned before. (for ubot2, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots ) (and cjohnston, I did mention that to you before...)
<Myrtti> I see jungli has crawled from under the bridge
<Tm_T> indeed
<Myrtti> I somehow remember he's got a namespace ban but I can't find a reference to my thoughts anywhere
<Myrtti> topyli, jussi, elky?
<Myrtti> ah right.
<Myrtti> anyway, he is/was in -uk
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no namespace-wide ban for him
<Myrtti> yeah I know
 * jussi notes: http://jussi01.com/2011/11/21/ircc-andbaby-stuff/
<Myrtti> s/election/vote/
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> anyone help with a facotid being updated please ?
<Tm_T> czajkowski: sure
<czajkowski> Tm_T: the factoid !lococouncil is out of date
<czajkowski> we need to add the new council memebers to it
<Tm_T> !lococouncil
<Unit193> It's !lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams and their bot seems not to be in sync
<Tm_T> aaah
<Tm_T> explains
<czajkowski> silly bot
<Unit193> jpds is the one you'd need to ping (IIRC)
<czajkowski> jpds: ping!
<Unit193> idle: 1 days 7 hours 17 mins and is currently /away
<czajkowski> thanks folks
<Unit193> Well, sorry we couldn't help so much
<czajkowski> no worries just the folks not on the council are getting pinged if it's used and the new folks aren't :)
 * genii-around makes a note about !lococouncil
<Unit193> genii-around: Call it in ubottu (PM)
<Unit193> I think that's fixed
<czajkowski> Unit193: the factoid ?
<Unit193> czajkowski: The factoid was changed in ubottu, now ubot4 has to be fixed/changed/updated so it picks up changes. The factoid is still a bit weird (/me digs himself a nice deep hole)
<elky> AIUI, we're waiting for someone to find jpds and loom over him until he fixes ubot4.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-22
<Linuxsapien> anyone around to hang a cloak on me please?
<Linuxsapien> ive signed the COC since 2006 :)
<Pici> Linuxsapien: You should 1) identify 2) provide your launchpad URL
<Pici> Linuxsapien: are you an Ubuntu Member?
<Linuxsapien> yes I am
<Linuxsapien> Ill ident two ticks please
<Linuxsapien> https://launchpad.net/~linuxsapien
<LjL> i don't see Ubuntu membership listed there i'm afraid
<Myrtti> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Linuxsapien> ive been beta testing the font
<Linuxsapien> and in the other places
<Myrtti> but you're still not a member
<Myrtti> please read the wikipage
<Linuxsapien> I am :)
<Linuxsapien> thanks for the help none the less Myrtti
<Myrtti> then why aren't you marked as such in launchpad?
<Linuxsapien> I am :) reading the wiki
<Myrtti> right
<Linuxsapien> bye for now
<Myrtti> anyway, good night
<Pici> bye :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-23
<AndreNoel> hi there
<AndreNoel> i would like to request a cloak
<k1l_> AndreNoel: can you link your launchpad account?
<AndreNoel> https://launchpad.net/~andrenoel
<k1l_> jussi tsimpson elky topyli  nhandler_  ( just some IRCC cloak highlight)
<AndreNoel> k1l_: tks
<k1l_> just wait here until someone wakes up :)
<topyli> AndreNoel: looks good. would ubuntu.member/andrenoel be a cloak you would feel comfortable in? :)
<AndreNoel> ok
<AndreNoel> or ubuntu/member/andrenoel
<AndreNoel> as I see on another nicks
<topyli> of couse, sorry. my typo
<AndreNoel> :)
<AndreNoel> great
<cjohnston> Anyone seen jpds recently? stil trying to get ahold of him for a bug bot.
<topyli> no, but nickserv says he's active
<topyli> staff around? we could use an ubuntu/member/andrenoel cloak for AndreNoel please
<cjohnston> topyli: his away says holiday
<topyli> no, but nickserv says he's active
<topyli> er, sorry :)
<cjohnston> dunno
<topyli> my hands are doing their own thing. maybe i've been sitting here too long
<cjohnston> heh
<niko> congrats AndreNoel
<topyli> cheers AndreNoel, thanks niko
<AndreNoel> thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-27
<Myrtti> not that it is any of my business, but...
<Myrtti> Nafallo: I'm worried about -se-offtopic
<Nafallo> Myrtti: sorry, not my channel. I believe hakanS is the correct contact.
<Myrtti> Nafallo: I know, he is now. That seems to be the problem according to the residents of it.
<Myrtti> but just so you know
<Myrtti> the issue might be escalated anyway
<Nafallo> well, my suggestion in the matter was to make the channel change name to something not ubuntu, and add an #. just fwiw ;-)
<Myrtti> I know
<Myrtti> or rather, guessed
<Nafallo> :-)
<pangolin> Seems -se-offtopic is big news today, just saw someone talk about it getting "stolen" in #freenode
<pangolin> ircc ^
<Myrtti> indeed
<Nafallo> stolen?
<Myrtti> not really
<Myrtti> einand making ripples
<Nafallo> yeah. what's that about. he just complained in -se.
<Myrtti> colour me surprised
<Nafallo> so far he only said one degrading line about HakanS, and then went quiet.
<Myrtti> he also made the channel +im
<Myrtti> then left
<Nafallo> haha
<pangolin> I just report the news. I make no claims to its veracity
<pangolin> did I spell that right?
<pangolin> I think I did.
<popey> yes, it's T H A T
<pangolin> thanks popey :)
<einand> I need to speak to someone about the swedish leader HakanS and his strange, and abusive behavor
<Myrtti> alright, what's up
<einand> ok, here is the story, i have been running #ubuntu-se-offtopic for almost 2 years now
<einand> and HakanS joined and asked if i could give it to the swedish comunity
<einand> so i agreed
<einand> he is the leader of the swedish ubuntu part
<einand> so today
<einand> he just made the channel invite only and put +m on it
<einand> this after a lot of discussesions last 2 days
<einand> that bceourse he said offtopic chat is not allowed in offtopic
<Myrtti> looking at the channel logs, it looks like he says the +im part was a mistake
<Myrtti> you left the channel before it was reversed
<einand> yes, becourse i feelt no need to be in it
<einand> when i couldent say anyting as he removed all my rights
<Myrtti> fair enough
<einand> and i belive you know a huge part of the channels latest few activtys
<einand> peopel like him should not lead other persons
<einand> he is doing misstake after misstake
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-19
<Tm_T> morning with haikus http://8325.org/haiku/
<TheLordOfTime> why is there no factoid about "whining" and how its not conducive to the support environment?
<guntbert> TheLordOfTime: because the word in itself sounds rather condescending - nothing to keep the climate good
<holstein> yeah, the connotation... maybe a !conducive factoid stating the positives
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps.
<TheLordOfTime> i know of the attitude factoid for  people with the bad attitudes, and while it could apply to the people who /join and just complain/moan/whine, it doesn't quite fit...
<holstein> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> not bad...
 * holstein makes a note
<TheLordOfTime> the guidelines don't specifically touch on the "non-conducive" part of complaining
<guntbert> TheLordOfTime: we mostly try to be not judging about others
<TheLordOfTime> hence why i didn't pull that factoid out
<TheLordOfTime> guntbert, i agree, that's what the point is, but...
<TheLordOfTime> asking questions about how to fix something related to a problem, and just purely griping about the problems are far from each other, and the difference is somewhat easy to tell if you've been around here long enough
<guntbert> TheLordOfTime: I'd prefer to not see the word "whining" at all in #ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> (the first one, of course, implies some level of complaining about a problem)
<holstein> i think there are a lot of people shuffling around and finding frustration. missing things and feeling like "their ubuntu" is gone... not that it exuses any behavior
<TheLordOfTime> guntbert, i agree, that word should not appear in channel, but would you agree that dreambox was only complaining / whining in #ubuntu without any care to actaully try to workaround or fix the problems?
<holstein> its challenging... and im sure its not a new phenomenon.. i find it more difficult to keep a positive fram
<holstein> frame*
<guntbert> TheLordOfTime: I believe that kind of behaaviour is best met with an individual approach by someone who is in good temper at that time :)
<TheLordOfTime> guntbert, indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> ... oops, i broke my networking again :/
 * TheLordOfTime walks off to fix it for the third time today
<AlanBell> stop whining about your networking TheLordOfTime
<guntbert> TheLordOfTime: yes, he was, but calling him that didn't improve his attitude  a bit
<AlanBell> ;)
<genii-around> "We understand your frustration. Disparaging monologues on your current issue however does not make the volunteers more inclined to assist."
<holstein> lol!... i said "/path/to/foo/" a few days ago, and the user claimed i had called him a fool
<holstein> i do like mentioning the word "volunteer".. i think folks have a vibe that this is commercial tech-support..
<k1l> yep. official support channel sounds like there a canonical guys sitting and waiting for customers
<holstein> and you've got a product that is malfuntioning and "you guys should fix this right now!" ;)
<guntbert> genii-around: wonderfully put :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-20
<mitya57> hi people
<mitya57> I became a member yesterday, can anybody please add a cloak for me?
<mitya57> https://launchpad.net/~mitya57
<JoseeAntonioR> mitya57: Looks in order
<IdleOne> IRCC mitya57 needs your assistance.
<JoseeAntonioR> IRCC, mitya57  is requesting an @ubuntu/member/mitya57 cloak
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, too late
<IdleOne> congrats on membership mitya57 :)
<mitya57> thanks, do I need to do something on my side to get it working?
<IdleOne> mitya57: no, just need to wait for one of the Ubuntu IRC Council members to ask staff to apply the cloak
<mitya57> OK, thanks once again
<Tm_T> would be nice for them to be online though (:
<AlanBell> morning
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon
<niko> hi
<niko> i forgot to reapprove my ubuntu membership, so now it expired, someone could renew it for me ?
<niko> https://launchpad.net/~nicolascoevoet
<AlanBell> hi niko
<AlanBell> a heap of people expired today
<AlanBell> niko: done
<niko> thanks
<mix123> hello, i would like to have a cloak, do i paste my launchpad url here?
<Pici> Please.
<mix123> https://launchpad.net/~irczirc
<Pici> mix123: It doesn't look like you are an Ubuntu Member (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership). If you want an unaffiliated cloak, you can ask a staffer in #freenode.
<mix123> ok, is this not where one signs up for that? https://login.ubuntu.com/+login
<mix123> never mind, im still sleeping
<mix123> i will have a look at your link
<Pici> mix123: Having a launchpad login is not the same thing as being an Ubuntu Member.  Membership is gained through consistant contributions to the Ubuntu project.
<Pici> And must be applied for and approved.
<mix123> ok i see
<mix123> thank you, bye
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-21
<vibhav> Can I get a ubuntu member cloak?
<AlanBell> what is your launchpad id vibhav?
<vibhav> ~vibhavp
<vibhav> https://launchpad.net/~vibhavp
<AlanBell> hmm, you don't appear to be a member as far as I can see
<AlanBell> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, he just got approved few minutes ago
<vibhav> AlanBell: Just got approved. Ii think I need to wait to get added to the team
<AlanBell> ah right
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2012/ubuntu-meeting.2012-11-21-12.02.moin.txt
<vibhav> :)
<vibhav> smartboyhw: thanks!
<AlanBell> in that case, congratulations and give us a shout when you get added by the membership board
<vibhav> sure, thanks
 * smartboyhw trys to say it's not "board";P
<mitya57> AlanBell: are you able to add a cloak? I requested one yesterday, but it seems I've been forgotten about...
<mitya57> https://launchpad.net/~mitya57
<AlanBell> mitya57: not forgotten, but you were not here when someone got round to sorting it out :)
<mitya57> I'm not able to be here for long periods of time :(
<AlanBell> that is fine
<vibhav> Pricey: pm?
<Pricey> vibhav: Sure.
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/mitya57 cloak please
<Pricey> AlanBell: On who?
<AlanBell> on mitya57
<AlanBell> and an ubuntu/member/vibhav cloak for vibhav please
<mitya57> should cloak names match launchpad ids?
<vibhav> I think they shoud match your nic
<vibhav> nick*
<mitya57> ah, ok
<Pici> (account)
<AlanBell> yeah, nickserv account, which is normally the same as your nick, and quite often the same as launchpad
<AlanBell> and your nick should be listed on your launchpad page so we can associate the two later without too much trouble
<Pricey> AlanBell: Both done, hoping they look ok?
<AlanBell> look great, thanks Pricey
<mitya57> wow, it works! thanks a lot!
<Pricey> mitya57: vibhav: As always, remember to identify before joining channels! Use sasl, cerftp, server passwords (ask me for the format) or a nickserv login script... in roughly that order of preference :)
<Tm_T> vibhav: who are you and what did you do to vibhav?
<mitya57> is specifying a nickserv password in xchat settings fine?
<vibhav> Tm_T: :D
<Pricey> mitya57: Count that as a "nickserv login script" in my order of preference above :p
<Tm_T> Pricey: danke sehr
<vibhav> Pricey: How do I enable sasl?
 * mitya57 will now set a server password then
<Pricey> vibhav: Check out https://freenode.net/sasl/
<Pricey> mitya57: Use the form "nickname:password" without quotes.
<Pricey> mitya57: That'll ensure you identify to the correct account regardless of what nick you connect with.
<mitya57> I know that :)
<Pricey> Sorry, "accountname:password"
<vibhav> Pricey: I connect via ZNC.
<vibhav> So no connects or disconnects
<Pricey> vibhav: You can get ZNC (versions >= 0.208) to use sasl when connecting to freenode. See the link :)
<mitya57> seems working now, thanks again
<Haffe> Hi. I was looking into turning a Odroid-X or similar into a PVR. Is it somehow possible to get dvb usb-tuners to work under arm ubuntu?
<k1l_> Haffe: this is not a technical support channel. better try #ubuntu for that issue or #ubuntu-arm while this is more arm related
<Haffe> Sorry.
<k1l_> no problem
<Zic> Hi, I just expired yesterday from Launchpad ~ubuntu-irc-members, can someone reapprove me or it's lost?
<Tm_T> Zic: launchpad account?
<Tm_T> Zic: aah, found ya
<Zic> ~zic, simply :)
<Zic> Tm_T: thanks a lot
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-22
<TheLordOfTime> i think we could possibly rearrange the "noroot" factoid slightly, i see more people asking for help with setting root than giving advice, which suggests the two parts fo the factoid could be reversed for that purpose (about asking comes before about giving help, in my suggestion)
<TheLordOfTime> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. "... please don't ask for help with setting a root password or provide instructions on how to set it. ..."
<TheLordOfTime> (that area being the only change.
<TheLordOfTime> )
<IdleOne> if anything I think it should be shortened to We do not support setting a root password.
<IdleOne> most people have a hard time parsing more than 10 words
<k1l> capslock and red blinking should help too
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> shrinking to "We do not support setting a root password." would probably get the same effect either way.
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps sayign "we do not support setting a root password within the support channels."
<IdleOne> That could be read as, send me a PM and I'll help you bork your system
<TheLordOfTime> true.
<TheLordOfTime> in any case, it could either be shortened or reworded.
<IdleOne> Simple fact IMHO is that people think root == admin, sudo == not as much of an admin.
<IdleOne> So, instead we should explain to them that sudo is just as much root as root is
<TheLordOfTime> mhm.
<TheLordOfTime> tbh "admin" is "admin" either way, so...
<TheLordOfTime> you know, i'm surprised we don't have a factoid that truly explains that, called "admin"
<TheLordOfTime> but we might have some other factoid i'm not aware of :P
<xnox> where are ubuntu-meeting schedules?
<xnox> to check if it's available or not.
<IdleOne> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-23
<Aaron> hello i want to change my cloak
<Aaron> can someone help me?
<IdleOne> IRCC Aaron has changed his irc account name and would like his cloak updated
<Aaron> can it be?
<IdleOne> Aaron: please be patient and a Group Contact/ IRCC member will do it as soon as possible.
<Aaron> IdleOne, what settings do i need to be available to write email with the account?
<IdleOne> Aaron: the wiki explains it
<Aaron> IdleOne, not really
<IdleOne> you can use a gmail account to send emails from @ubuntu.com
<Aaron> does it have to be gmail?
<IdleOne> I don't know if there are other ways
<Aaron> is weird
<Aaron> cause my account is from att.net
<IdleOne> then you would need to check with your email provider to see if they support sending from a different address
<Tm_T> morning Aaron
<Aaron> morning
<Tm_T> dear staff members, can we have Aaron's cloak updated to reflect the freenode account?
<Aaron> i wonder if an email address exist aaron@ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> Tm_T: thumbs appears active in #freenode
<IdleOne> err but they aren't staff so
<Tm_T> poked gheraint
<Tm_T> quiet morning, I think I get my first coffee at this point (:
<Tm_T> Aaron: you're welcome
<IdleOne> heh
<TheLordOfTime> IRCC has governance over #ubuntuforums, in that they can intervene when there's no ops around?  or should I go get freenode staff (there's a troll in the channel)
<TheLordOfTime> also in -hardened apparently.
<AlanBell> what is the nick in question?
<TheLordOfTime> either of these two: * `|`roll is now known as ``l``roll
<TheLordOfTime> he's on the `|` one now.
<TheLordOfTime> we're pretty much ignoring him in #ubuntuforums, if ClumsyFairyQueen (sandyd, who has op) were around i'd not be here bugging you abotu this.
<AlanBell> right, just kicked that one from -uk
<AlanBell> the bloatware complainer
<TheLordOfTime> in -hardened, he's not hardcore trolling yet
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm flagging him as one and watching :P
<TheLordOfTime> (not that i can do anything there)
<xnox> well that person claims to have found security issue in unity.
<xnox> which may or may not be true.
<TheLordOfTime> indeed, not that i believe them much, my next question was going to be "What bug?"
<xnox> he claims to have filed a bug already
<TheLordOfTime> xnox, i don't see that to be the case, he's saying he emailed it, not filed one.
<TheLordOfTime> that doesn't exactly work :/
 * TheLordOfTime looks at his empty coffee mug.
<TheLordOfTime> coffee time.  :P
<TheLordOfTime> xnox, still want to claim he's not trolling (see -hardened)
<xnox> emailing security team is just as valid.
<TheLordOfTime> assuming he did that
<TheLordOfTime> i'll let sarnold handle -hardened, but as for #ubuntuforums
<TheLordOfTime> he's still semi-trolling
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, nothingspecial showed up, handled the situation in #ubuntuforums (ended up spamming, so banned)
<TheLordOfTime> and now he's spamming in -hardened.  figures.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-24
<fego> hi all a very good morning
<fego> can i have a ubuntu member cloak please
<fego> below is my launchpad account
<fego> https://launchpad.net/~arijit.dutta
<IdleOne> IRCC can fego get his member cloak applied
<IdleOne> fego: Congrats!
<IdleOne> Just be patient and your cloak will be applied soon.
<Unit193> Can't we just say Tm_T's name?  Oh, and that silly AlanBell too.
<Unit193> ;)
<fego> oh thanks IdleOne ,i am here :)
<IdleOne> Unit193: I keep meaning to make an alias for myself to ping them
<Tm_T> hi fego
<fego> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> any freenode staff available? fego could have some use for ubuntu member cloak (:
<fego> i am not in a rush but please let me know when a admin is available for cloaking
<fego> :)
<k1l_> fego: can you link your launchpad profile?
<k1l_> so the ircc just need to accept it an da freenode staffer could change the cloak
<fego> hi k1l_ the link is below
<fego> https://launchpad.net/~arijit.dutta
<IdleOne> AlanBell funkyHat topyli Pici Tm_T! Wake up, time to work!
<fego> IdleOne: seems like freenode admin erry is around, can you please pm erry my cloak details so that she can take care
<k1l_> fego: it needs to be apporived from an ircc member first.
<k1l_> *approved
<IdleOne> fego: I don't have the correct permission needed.
<k1l_> but it seems like they are still recovering their hangover :)
<fego> ok thaks IdleOne ,but can you plese redirect me who can ensorse my claok request
<IdleOne> fego: I pinged them earlier, they are probable afk right now.
<k1l_> fego: just stay here in the channel. if they come back online they will see it and ask the freenode staff to change your cloak
<AlanBell> hi fego
<fego> many thanks k1l_ and IdleOne ,i will stay around :)
<IdleOne> ah, there is AlanBell.
<AlanBell> staff, can we have an ubuntu/member/fego cloak for fego please
<IdleOne> only active one appears to be erry, who isn't in here right now
<fego> thanks AlanBell for the approval, IdleOne i can see there is one freenode admin erry online right now, can this be pmed to erry?
<IdleOne> fego: patience my friend :)
<IdleOne> All good things in their own time
<AlanBell> already mentioned in the GC channel
<fego> sure IdleOne i did not meant to hurry :)
<IdleOne> CONGRATULATIONS!
<AlanBell> all done :)
<IdleOne>  You are now cloaked.
<k1l_> now we can go back to the daily business: idleing :)
<fego> thanks ,
<DJones> k1l_: I bet you've just highlighted Idle one with the "idleing" :)
<k1l_> hehe
<k1l_> "oopsie" :)
<IdleOne> DJones: I have a smart highlight list :P
<fego> idle1
<Tm_T> IdleOne: hmh?
<IdleOne> Tm_T: Don't you worry your pretty little head. AlanBell took care of it :)
<Tm_T> IdleOne: well, see my activity 10 hours ago? (:
<IdleOne> I did.
<Tm_T> but but
 * Tm_T goes eating
 * IdleOne huggles Tm_T 
<n0rman> Can I manage a meeting with lubotu1?
<IdleOne> nope, you can use meetingology
<IdleOne> chat with AlanBell if you need it in a specific channel or you can check the schedule for #ubuntu-meeting
<n0rman> IdleOne: we want to start making irc meetings in the Nicaraguan LoCo Team, and I think having a bot for our meetings would be great :)
<IdleOne> n0rman: in that case you can talk to AlanBell about having meetingology join your loco channel.
<n0rman> AlanBell: ^^ :)
<IdleOne> n0rman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology Some helpful info
<n0rman> IdleOne: thanks again!
<IdleOne> welcome
<funkyHat> Now then
<AlanBell> n0rman: what is the channel name?
<JoseeAntonioR> IRCC: I'd like to know if I can create #ubuntu-q&a, so I can chat with people about the research I'll be having about the localized Q&A systems
<IdleOne> there already is a #ubuntu-qa no?
<AlanBell> is that valid?
<AlanBell> no, that is Qatar
<IdleOne> ah, #ubuntu-quality
<IdleOne> JoseeAntonioR: #ubuntu-quality won't do for your needs?
<JoseeAntonioR> that is QA, this is Q&A (note the & in the middle)
<AlanBell> indeed
<AlanBell> is that a good idea in a channel name?
<JoseeAntonioR> it works, just tested
<IdleOne> I'm sorry I don't understand the difference :)
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: one is Quality Assurance, the other Question & Answer
<IdleOne> oh
<AlanBell> yeah, I would like some comment from other people as to whether it is a good idea, there might be other things that break
<IdleOne> hehe
<AlanBell> webchat for a start might break
<JoseeAntonioR> right, and what about #ubuntu-question?
<IdleOne> maybe #ubuntu-q-n-a ?
<JoseeAntonioR> or just qna
<IdleOne> that would do also
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: agree with qna?
<AlanBell> I haven't disagreed with q&a yet :)
<AlanBell> just want more people to have a chance to say why an ampersand is a good/bad idea
<IdleOne> I think your concern with & is valid though
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, html may break
<Flannel> Works fine in freenode's webchat.
<JoseeAntonioR> Flannel: but what about html links?
<AlanBell> ok, I wonder if staff or Pici or jussi have an opinion on & in a channel name
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, if linked to webchat with http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-q&a, it'll only display #ubuntu-q as the channel
<jussi> My opinion is: feel free to create any channel that is directly related to ubuntu development or support and doesnt duplicate another channel.
<jussi> JoseeAntonioR: #ubuntu-q+a
<IdleOne> the + means people will typo =
<IdleOne> IMHO qna is least likely to cause issues
<AlanBell> + is fine, we have #ubuntu+*
<IdleOne> only 1
<IdleOne> :P see what I did there
<AlanBell> yeah, made an error :)
<AlanBell> we have #ubuntu+1-quality or something I think
<IdleOne> we have too many channels to keep up with
<AlanBell> #ubuntu+1-maint
<IdleOne> for me*
<AlanBell> alis is handy
<AlanBell> anyhow, I think given that we have one demonstrable but fairly minor problem with the & in the name I would prefer #ubuntu-q+a to #ubuntu-q&a
<JoseeAntonioR> then, I'll go for #ubuntu-q+a
<DJones> Is this a case where -discuss could be used?
<n0rman> AlanBell: is #ubuntu-ni
<AlanBell> n0rman: done
<n0rman> AlanBell: thank you :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-25
 * genii-around sips his coffee and ponders if yesterdays meeting was the day after or tomorrow
<Unit193> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2012/ubuntu-meeting.2012-11-25-18.02.html
<genii-around> Unit193: Thanks :-)
<Unit193> Sure thing.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-18
<tsimpson> someone may want to get ubuntulog in #ubuntu-uds as udsbotu no longer keeps logs
<lubotu3> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu-uk (GentileBen)
<tsimpson> (IRCC poke re ubuntulog)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-19
<DanChapman> Hi is there any IIRC members about?
<DanChapman> *IRCC
<xnox> it's better to say that DanChapman wants irc cloak =) ^^^
<DanChapman> xnox, i asked a while backbut seems it must have been missed so thought i would try actually catch one of them and badger them to do it :-D
<xnox> let's see. AlanBell do you have powers to give out cloaks? ^
 * DanChapman waits in anticipation.......
<topyli> hi DanChapman
<hggdh> DanChapman: give them your LP page, they will need to confirm you are a member
<topyli> staff, could we have an ubuntu/member cloak for DanChapman?
<hggdh> heh, done
<topyli> hggdh: i found it :)
<hggdh> :-)
<topyli> ubuntu/member/dpniel would really be "correct", as that's your launchpad id
<DanChapman> topyli, hi there, /ubuntu/member/dpniel is fine with me :-) do you need me to change my nick on lp first?
<Myrtti> do you want me to wait until you sort things out?
<DanChapman> topyli, i've changed my nick on lp to dpniel so we can go with that
<topyli> DanChapman: as long as launchpad id and cloak match, we're happy
<topyli> (for some old members they still don't. then we're less happy but still pretty ok)
<Myrtti> now?
<topyli> Myrtti: please
<mhall119> AlanBell: can we get the log bot into #ubuntu-uds-<room>?
<Myrtti> oh man, I might need to go for a nap
<mhall119> looks like it's missing in some of the new rooms, -core-1, -core-2, etc
<mhall119> -hallway and -design-1 too
<topyli> thanks Myrtti
<DanChapman> thanks topyli and Myrtti
<mhall119> ^^ anybody on the IRC council who can help me with the irc log bot?
<topyli> mhall119: sorry, i have no idea how things work :\
<tsimpson> mhall119: canonical run the logs bot, so #canonical-sysadmin or rt@ubutnu.com
<tsimpson> and for IRCC: please use your GC powaz to register -core-1, -core-2
<AlanBell> o/
<LjL> TO THE IRCCAVE
<Pici> dootdeedootdeedodododoeee
<tsimpson> (still missing a logbot in -uds btw)
<tsimpson> just one (v)UDS, it'd be nice if nothing changed </grumble>
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-20
<Doops> Hello?
<mattymo> launchpad bug 1247069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1247069 in Fuel for OpenStack "fuelmenu loses IP and netmask on save" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247069
<mattymo> @bugtracker list
<ubot2> mattymo: bugs.compiz.org, bugs.developers.facebook.net, bugs.eclipse.org, bugs.freedesktop.org, bugs.gentoo.org, bugs.ghostscript.com, bugs.gluster.com, bugs.linuxfoundation.org, bugs.maemo.org, bugs.mageia.org, bugs.meego.com, bugs.openbossa.org, bugs.webkit.org, bugs.winehq.org, bugs.xine-project.org, bugzilla.clamav.net, bugzilla.clutter-project.org, bugzilla.icculus.org, bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org, (2 more messages)
<Pricey> @more
<ubot2> Pricey: Error: You haven't asked me a command; perhaps you want to see someone else's more.  To do so, call this command with that person's nick.
<ubottu> Error: You haven't asked me a command; perhaps you want to see someone else's more.  To do so, call this command with that person's nick.
<Pricey> @more mattymo
<ubot2> Pricey: bugzilla.kernel.org, bugzilla.libsdl.org, bugzilla.novell.com, bugzilla.osafoundation.org, bugzilla.redhat.com, bugzilla.samba.org, bugzilla.xamarin.com, bugzilla.xfce.org, cups, debian, django, freedesktop, freedesktop2, gcc.gnu.org, gnewsense, gnome, gnome2, icedtea.classpath.org, kde, launchpad, llvm.org, lp, malone, mantis, mozilla, netbeans.org, openoffice, qa.mandriva.com, sourceforge, (1 more message)
<ubottu> Error: Sorry, I can't find any mores for mattymo
<Pricey> @more mattymo
<ubot2> Pricey: bugzilla.kernel.org, bugzilla.libsdl.org, bugzilla.novell.com, bugzilla.osafoundation.org, bugzilla.redhat.com, bugzilla.samba.org, bugzilla.xamarin.com, bugzilla.xfce.org, cups, debian, django, freedesktop, freedesktop2, gcc.gnu.org, gnewsense, gnome, gnome2, icedtea.classpath.org, kde, launchpad, llvm.org, lp, malone, mantis, mozilla, netbeans.org, openoffice, qa.mandriva.com, sourceforge, (1 more message)
<ubottu> Error: Sorry, I can't find any mores for mattymo
<Pricey> @more mattymo
<ubot2> Pricey: bugzilla.kernel.org, bugzilla.libsdl.org, bugzilla.novell.com, bugzilla.osafoundation.org, bugzilla.redhat.com, bugzilla.samba.org, bugzilla.xamarin.com, bugzilla.xfce.org, cups, debian, django, freedesktop, freedesktop2, gcc.gnu.org, gnewsense, gnome, gnome2, icedtea.classpath.org, kde, launchpad, llvm.org, lp, malone, mantis, mozilla, netbeans.org, openoffice, qa.mandriva.com, sourceforge, (1 more message)
<ubottu> Error: Sorry, I can't find any mores for mattymo
<Pricey> Well that's amusing.
<Pricey> (Sorry ubot2, I can't relieve you!)
<mattymo> Pricey, do you know a lot about ubottu?
<Pricey> mattymo: How long is a piece of string? What's the real question?
<mattymo> Pricey, sorry had a meeting
<mattymo> Pricey, I'm wondering if ubottu can announce (semi) regular updates of bugs for a particular project that have changed
<mattymo> like poll every 2 minutes to see if a new bug was filed, a status changed, someone commented, for example
<Pricey> mattymo: like #ubuntu-bugs-announce ?
<mattymo> Pricey, let's see.. I joined. I want to see what it announces
<Pricey> oh, slightly different... that announces all new bugs, you want those for a project... on launchpad?
<mattymo> a specific project on launchpad, yes
<mattymo> Pricey, ok so is there code for this eeebotu?
<IdleOne> just a supybot with a couple of custom plugins but mostly default
<mattymo> right but I'd like to find out exactly what custom plugin does this
<mattymo> I'd really like to not write it myself
<hggdh> mattymo: I could get eeebotu to send new bug updates for a specific packageset
<mattymo> hggdh, how about bugs attached to a specific project?
<mattymo> to a specific channel
<hggdh> mattymo: it is difficult to find out what packages are attached to a project. But yes, we can send out to a specific channel
<mattymo> I want bugs for https://launchpad.net/fuel sent to #fuel-dev channel
<hggdh> mattymo: ah, that's not difficult
<mattymo> if your bot can do it for me without deploying my own bot server, it would be a huge help
<mattymo> we have gerritbot which already makes our lives better
<hggdh> let me have a go at it
<mattymo> but a lot of what we do goes through stages of design
<mattymo> I'm really happy my team stopped collaborating on Microsoft Skype
<mattymo> hggdh, we have some related projects with their own bugs and projects. Would your bot be able to accommodate a few more requests?
<hggdh> mattymo: I think so. Give me a list of LP projects and channels
<mattymo> let's start with this one first
<mattymo> and on Friday I'll try to find you again
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> mattymo: do you mind if I join #fuel-dev and stay there for a while?
<mattymo> hggdh, yeah
<mattymo> feel free to download our product if it makes you happy
<hggdh> ack, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-21
<Unit193> Pricelesschild.
<TheLordOfTime> lol Unit193
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-23
<Deathbringer> can some one help me setup memcached in ubuntu 12.10?
<Deathbringer> ??
<holstein> Deathbringer: should be very similar to https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-and-use-memcache-on-ubuntu-12-04 ..see #ubuntu for support or
<holstein> http://memcached.org/
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-24
<Fanfaron> Hé
#ubuntu-irc 2014-11-17
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-11-19
<teward> if a factoid in Ubottu has a dead link in it, who do I go poke about it?
<Mikaela> I think you would add the factoid like !no <factoid> is factoid with correct content and link
<Mikaela> and then it would alert people who can confirm the change automtically
<k1l> teward: or name the factoid and the changes in here and people can have a look :)
<hggdh> Ubuntu IRC meeting in 30 minutes (give or take a few).
 * genii puts on a fresh pot of coffee and washes out all the mugs
<hggdh> IRC meeting in 5 minutes
<teward> k1l: ack
<teward> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<teward> ^ the link there is a whitepage, no error or anything
<k1l> yeah, for me too.
<teward> checked in Chrome, Firefox, Safari for iOS, and also Tor Browser because I'm weird.
<teward> also checked in IE on my win7 vm, also doesn't work.
<phunyguy> Hello, if anyone from IRCC is around, I was told to poke in here about getting a cloak change
<teward> so either the factoid needs revising, or nuked to oblivion.
<k1l> the page is gone in ubuntuforums. i think the factoid can go if that is not helping anyway
<teward> k1l: the factoid was called in #ubuntu today, and if the link and page is just gone, then it's not really worth keeping the factoid, in my opinion
<teward> unless an alternate page can be found
<teward> the relevant logs for that are here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/19/%23ubuntu.html#t13:53
<hggdh> https://launchpad.net/~robtongue
<hggdh> now showing the Ubuntu membership
<hggdh> phunyguy: the cloak as phunguy, or your LP id?
<phunyguy> phunyguy is just fine
<phunyguy> thank you :)
<hggdh> staff: can we please have a cloak ubuntu/member/phunguy for phunyguy
<hggdh> phunyguy: now we wait a bit; if no response here, we go and poke #freenode
<phunyguy> ok
<niko> phunyguy: congrats
<phunyguy> thanks niko
<hggdh> niko: thank you
<rww>  /msg nickserv info phunyguy
<rww> oops
<rww> hggdh: I think you spelled that wrong
<rww> (phunguy)
<hggdh> crap
<rww> niko ^
<phunyguy> haha :P
<niko> yes hello
<k1l> freenode went out of y and needs to reduce the usage now
<hggdh> niko: awfully sorry, but my dyslexia hit again. Can you please s/phunguy/phunyguy/
<hggdh> on the cloak
<hggdh> niko: in your debt. I do appreciate it
<niko> np
<hggdh> phunyguy: sorry, I *always* read your nick as 'phun' 'guy'
<phunyguy> it's OK :)
<phunyguy> we are human after all
<phunyguy> higgiduh
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> for the record, it is haggadah
 * Mikaela wonders what hers is
<Mikaela> "Maikaeela"?
<Fuchs> I assume it usually depends on where people pronouncing it do come from. E.g. I'd read it in Swiss German.
<rww> speaking of people's nick pronounciations...
 * Fuchs looks at rawrawr
<Fuchs> yes, that :p
#ubuntu-irc 2014-11-20
<MooDoo> howdy all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-11-21
<xnox> i'm receiving spam in private from jumamni
<xnox> where/how am I suppose to report that?
<Fuchs> #freenode, make sure to report channels you share with the spammer, time (UTC) and hostmask.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-11-23
<Zic> hi, I saw that my membership to ~ubuntu-irc-members has expired, can someone renew it easily or do I need to do something? I missed mails about renew reminder...
<Zic> (I'm ~zic on Launchpad)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-17
<Unit193> hggdh: Alive?
<hggdh> Unit193: still
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-21
<c> /18/4
<Zic> hi here, my subscribe to ~ubuntu-irc-members team on Launchpad expires on 2015-11-19 and I forgot to renew it :( can someone resubscribe me or is it too late? thanks anyway
<Zic> (my account on Launchpad is ~zic)
<kbrosnan> i was ctcp pinged by ywh_1 on nick change
<kbrosnan> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8852798
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-22
<Zic> sorry to directly ping you but I got no answer yesterday : Unit193, Pici ?
<Unit193> Zic: Hi.  I'm not actually part of the IRCC, you want hggdh, Pici, Tm_T, or Flannel.
<Zic> Unit193: hi, thanks anyway for hl them :)
<hggdh> Zic: re-added you
<Zic> hggdh: thanks!
<hggdh> Zic:  welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2016-11-24
<Dastelman> ciao/heeloo
<Dastelman> what kind of irc client have i to instal on my ubuntu??
<elky> hexchat is a gui, weechat and irssi are terminal
<Dastelman> ty
<Dastelman> elky
<Unit193> Pici: Would it be too much to ask for the experimental repo in ubottu?  It should be pretty small even.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-11-25
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, foobarry said: !There is no way to watch movies on this board due to lack of video drivers on Ubuntu. The only way is using Android.
<ninnnu> a/win 40
<Unit193> Bingo.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-11-22
<gsilvapt> hello. I'm an Ubuntu Member but never asked for a cloak. Can someone briefly explain what that is and what it does?
<gsilvapt> I might need one now
<Unit193> You don't *need* one, it just shows that you are attached to the Ubuntu project.
<genii> gsilvapt: It just  shows your affiliation with Ubuntu
<gsilvapt> Right, I was confusing with another concept. If that's the case, then I'd like to request one. What do you need aside the launchpad url? https://launchpad.net/~gsilvapt
 * dax looks existing-ful
<Unit193> Looks right, dax.
<dax> a magic happen
<Unit193> Thank you, dax.
<Unit193> gsilvapt: BTW, in case you didn't realize, you are cloaked.  I'm hoping/presuming you have something like SASL set up.
<gsilva> hello. Can someone give me the irc cloak access? I had to reconnect and now I can't get in
#ubuntu-irc 2017-11-23
<wxl> gsilva: just identify to services
<Unit193> You're on a different account...Perhaps you should group it.
<Unit193> wxl: He is.
<gsilva> Unit193: they are grouped AFAIK
<Unit193> They are not.
<Unit193> /ns info gsilvapt  vs /ns info GSilva
<gsilva> Duh, obviously. Otherwise I couldn't connect
<gsilva> Yes but I can't connect to the other account because the client is asking for a username:password
<gsilva> I'm guessing that password was generated when the cloak was created?
<gsilva> Unit193 ^
<wxl> i doubt anyone would have given you a cloak without actually having created an account with nickserv first
<gsilvapt> wxl: the account already existed
<wxl> what do you mean it already existed? someone else created it or you did?
<gsilvapt> The problem is I had to shut my bouncer off and I have no idea if someone sent me a password. Either way, I could not connect to the bouncer because it was asking for additional password
<gsilvapt> wxl: For a long time I had an account with nickserv
<wxl> so which account do you need the password for?
<gsilvapt> wxl: this one, gsilvapt
<wxl> but you're somehow logged in with it? XD
<gsilvapt> I used another account to ghost this one
<gsilvapt> They're both mine so I know the passwords.
<wxl> you can't ghost with an ungrouped account
<gsilvapt> I don't know but I just did
<gsilvapt> xD
<wxl> weiiiiird
<wxl> those are separate accounts tho for sure
<gsilvapt> I think I once had some issues with bouncers and I had to group these two but they are clearly not the same account
<wxl> like Unit193 said, /msg nickserv info gsilvapt versus GSilva
<wxl> they are separate accounts
<gsilvapt> Yes, I'm not doubting you guys
<wxl> you can /msg nickserv sendpass gsilvapt
<dax> they don't need to sendpass, they know the password
<dax> gsilvapt: assuming you want to keep gsilvapt: /nick gsilva; /msg nickserv drop gsilva passwordforthataccounthere; /msg nickserv group
<wxl> 1601 < gsilva:#ubuntu-irc> Yes but I can't connect to the other account because the client is asking
<wxl>                            for a username:password
<dax> 00:07 < gsilvapt> They're both mine so I know the passwords.
<wxl> yeah color me confused i guess
<gsilvapt> dax: the cloak should've be created for gsilvapt and not gsilva. The nickname in LP is gsilvapt
<dax> it was.
<gsilva> dax: this is asking to drop gsilvapt
<gsilva> You sure this is the right command?
<dax> it's /msg nickserv drop gsilva passwordforthataccounthere, the first argument there is the account to drop
<gsilva> no, I wrote the wrong user, sorry
<dax> there you go, they're both on one account now
<gsilva> Ok, I did the commands above. What's next, dax ?
<dax> you should notice no difference other than that your cloak now applies when using either.
<dax> (and the passwords for both are now the password for gsilvapt, if they were different)
<gsilvapt> Hum, ok. And there is not need to login using the command /quote pass gsilvapt:password?
<dax> i'm not sure how your client is set up. the best way to do authentication is https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl
<dax> which should work with either nick just fine
<gsilvapt> Ok, I see. Thank you, dax and wxl o/
<wxl> np
<wxl> glad dax figured out what i couldn't XD
<gsilvapt> Probably a common noob mistake :-P
<dax> it's certainly not the first time i've walked people through that :)
#ubuntu-irc 2017-11-25
<ubot93> In +#ubuntu-unregged, fooperman said: Hello, this is a channel message that only voiced and higher will see, even if it wasn't +m.
<Unit193> ....Niiice.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-11-19
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !insights is Canonical and its employees have written a number of articles on various Ubuntu-related topics, these can be found here: https://blog.ubuntu.com/ For blogs from the Ubuntu Community, see !planet
<hggdh> !insights
<ubottu> Canonical and its employees have written a number of articles on various Ubuntu-related topics, these can be found here: http://insights.ubuntu.com/  For blogs from the Ubuntu Community, see !planet
#ubuntu-irc 2018-11-24
<|0nl1n3|> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2019-11-18
<Unit193> https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10028
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.samba.org: mismatched tag: line 100, column 4 (https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10028&ctype=xml)
<Unit193> Good to see that's still an issue...
<Unit193> Kind of wonder if their -technical channel can be poked, https://www.samba.org/samba/irc.html
